# Eclipse - pom.xml / changes.xml



## kama (17. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich haue mich gerade mit Eclipse rum...in Eclipse wird ja wenn ich den Ant build.xml aufmache so schön ein Syntax Highlighting etc. gemacht. 
Wenn ich die Datei per "Context-Menü -> Open With" aufmachen, dann steht da auch "Ant editor"...

Jetzt möchte ich dass das auch für die pom.xml (Maven) und change.xml (Maven-Plugin) ebenfalls gemach wird....
nur leider krieg ich das nicht hin. Ich hab' schon alle möglichen Bereich (Windows->Preferences -> Content Types usw.) versucht aber bis her klappt das nicht....

Hat da einer eine Idee oder einen Hinweis...oder kennt einer ein gutes PlugIn ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## tfa (19. Mrz 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich haue mich gerade mit Eclipse rum...in Eclipse wird ja wenn ich den Ant build.xml aufmache so schön ein Syntax Highlighting etc. gemacht.
> Wenn ich die Datei per "Context-Menü -> Open With" aufmachen, dann steht da auch "Ant editor"...
> ...



Da es sich um XML-Dateien handelt, würde ich ein XML-Plugin vorschlagen. 
Such mal nach xml-buddy.
tfa


----------



## Roar (19. Mrz 2007)

bei den WTP is auch ein xml editor dabei
ansonsten müsstest du unter Preferences->General->Content Types auch unter Text->XML(->Ant Buildfile) "pom.xml" und "change.xml" hinzufügen können


----------

